# DJ Max, Are there other's like that out there?



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

This is a question for anyone who has played the dj max games for psp and arcade and whatnot, because i LOVE games like this and want to find other game's with it's style of play. Originally i palyed 02 jam like mad but then they closed the american servers and i was sad, if anyone comes across a game like O2Jam/DJ Max can they notify me? NO GUITAR HERO


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

You can use O2Mania.
It is an offline version of O2Jam. With a good bit of searching, you can find an English version of it, and with even more searching, you can actually find packs of songs.

there is a better program, But I can't remember what it's called. I'll do some searching, and let you know/link you to it.

Hope that helped.

*EDIT*
English Version of O2Mania: http://www.mediafire.com/?wzyqnmm34cl

I still can't remember what the other program is.... 
And, I can't find many Dj Max specific songs that aren't pirated. I'd post the links, but I can't publicly support piracy ;D


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, thanks that helps  I'm a music game craver


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

I actually found the other program...finally.

I prefer this one, as it is easier to use, but the only draw back is that it doesn't have the background animations...

It's called Synth'N
you can get a "starter pack" here that includes plugins: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jj0zln1dz0j

There may or may not be a file explaining all of the configurations...but it should be self-explanatory. 

You can google "DJ Max .pak files"  and that should bring up some results with downloads for a good majority of the DJ MAX songs...

The pack actually includes some songs apparently... I have yet to test it though, but its all there.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot, i didn't need the song packs really cuz i have the only psp english version but i just love these kind of music games 
I'll be sure to toy with these


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

No problem ^^

I actually have been wanting to get Synth'N again (lost it after HD format)
But I couldn't remember what it was called... until now of course.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you so much, and you're welcome i guess xD


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh uhh, the sound doesn't work on the dj max songs on Synth'N


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

That's odd.... 0_o

I haven't really gotten around to messing with it, but I think it probably has something to do with the plugins not being configured correctly.

I'll work with it in a few hours after some sleep... (its 1:34 AM here)

And I'll get back to you when I figure out how to get it to work.

quite sorry about that ^^;


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

oh hey we live near eachother xD its that late here too i'm jsut excited about all these music games now


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

Ah yes, I'm one state down...

I'll mess around with it though. ^^


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, So I looked into it, and I was having the same problem...and it's apparently not the plugins...  So know we have to make it even more complicated....kinda...

You need to get the .pak files for the songs. The only way that I could find them, was in a torrent....which you, of course, need a torrent program for... If you don't already have one, they are great if you download alot of...stuff... anything really.
Firefox has a torrent addon I believe.
and utorrent is a great program for it.

I'm unsure if I'm allowed to post links to torrents here but I'm going to, as nothing in it is pirated:  http://www.mininova.org/tor/1695439
(If I'm not allowed to do that let me know ^^ )

Its a rather large download, and will take some time, but its worth it.

When you get the .pak files, you need to open up Xip2.ini  and change the "Pak path" to wherever you extracted all of the pak files.

THEN, it will work.... It's kind of a pain so set all of this up, but the many hours of music gaming fun that you'll get out of it, is worth it.

If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

1.26 gb x.x that's a huge file but oh well i'll take your word for it


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, it is a pretty huge file... It has a ton of songs though..and technically it has the background animations for them too, if you play them in O2mania instead.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, i'm torrenting it now itll be done way later, but i'm using flashget <3


----------

